# Brown discharge while on stims



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi

I am a bit worried as i am on day7 of stims and im getting a lot of jelly like discharge with brown streaks in it ( sorry tmi) is this normal on a ivf cycle. I usually get this on a normal monthly cycle just before i ovulate.

Can someone help me as i am worried i may be ovulating.

Thanks so much for your help
Sarah


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

The discharge is due to the higher oestrogen levels in your body such as you would get just before you ovulate but you won´t ovulate until they want you to so you´re OK.
Ruth


----------

